# Vw oil change internals



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

I called my dealer for my free oil changes and they say I only need to change it every 10,000 miles or every year. That seems like a lot of miles for oil changes. Right now im at 5000miles since the last change and they say I should get it changed in February. Not sure If I should change it myself or just wait until February. They obviously just want to spend as little as possible. Another problem is I have a lot of short trips including stop and go and I also accelerate hard quite a bit and bring rpms really high sometimes so that means I gotta change even more often. I was just wondering how often everyone else changes their oil. Also is it alright if I buy aftermarket oil filters?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

do it yourself every 5k.


----------



## WikdR32 (Jul 26, 2006)

Common sense should prevail here. Every other VW before this has recommended 5k intervals, why is our engine any different. I'd change it if it were a keeper, if lease then no.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

^^^^Except the 24v Mine says intervals of 10K... but I change it every 7500, with little to no consumption...

but on my 2.5, when we bought it the book intervals show 5k... I wouldn’t go much over that seems the 2.5 consumes some oil in the long run... @ least ours does...


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

It really depends on your driving. If you operate your car under any of the following conditions, change the oil more frequently than ever 10,000 miles/1 year:

*Frequent trips of


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i say never more then 5K miles. 4 months or so.

the oil (if good) can last longer, yes, BUT the filter, the condensation, the pcv system, burning oil etc is the issue. no way would i go 10K and a year...never.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

even synthetic?


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

synthetic or otherwise.

the best synthetic oil to run for 10k intervals is mobil one high mileage. its an old school formulation that is tried and proven. Nothing else touches it, not even mobil's new original formulas.

the filter can run 10k, the oil can not. based on used oil analysis reports from blackstone labs, the 2.5 can go about 8,000 miles before certain "additives" in the oil begin to run "low". this doesn't mean it is bad to run over 8,000 miles, but it does mean the oil is about spent at that point. How the motor reacts w/out all these additives in sufficient levels over 8,000 miles is not something I personally want to discover. I DO NOT TRUST VW on this 10k interval. 7500 miles is going to get you the best bang for your buck w/out risking the lack of additives causing damage in your motor. The filter can easily run 15,000 miles or every other oil change. It is HUGE, expensive, and actually filters better when its dirty (up to the point you begin to lose oil pressure). Just make sure to use OEM FILTERS ONLY. NEVER USE ANYTHING BUT OEM FILTERS

i run liqui moly, vol synthese, lubro moly, whatever you want to call it. they have a bunch of different oils. I run their group IV PAO base stock oil. I do not use "synthetic" group III oil because it comes out of the ground. There is virtually no difference between a good mineral oil and a group III synthetic. Thank Castrol for the confusion. For some reason they believe its okay to label oil that you suck out of the ground as "synthetic". Unfortunately all the other oil companies now do the same, as a result of Castrol.

Castrol edge, mobil 1 are both really good in the 5w40 or 0w40 weights for VW motors. They are also very affordable if you're not looking to spend $80 on a DIY oil change like I do every 5k-6k miles. I also replace my filter every oil change, even though I don't need to. I don't mess around with oil pressure to save a few $$$. No matter how unlikely. There are plenty of people that run these filters for 30,000 miles/2 years though. They're not completely clogged and bypassing so you should be fine replacing the filter every 10-15k. I still don't let the filter ride more than one oil change because I'm stubborn :laugh:

Btw, make sure to prime your oil filter housing by filling it with oil before you screw the filter back in. This helps with the dry start after an oil change immensely. You can literally hear the difference.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

alright thanks. So I guess ill leave the filter in for now and just change the oil with mobil 1. The 10k is way too long I agree, especially with my driving which includes many daily short trips.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i enjoy doing it every 5k... it only takes 20 mins to do so...


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

jaja123 said:


> alright thanks. So I guess ill leave the filter in for now and just change the oil with mobil 1. The 10k is way too long I agree, especially with my driving which includes many daily short trips.


so to recap:

oem filter only, no exceptions, PERIOD. VW has always always always done one thing right, oil filters. don't ever put anything but OEM filter in a VW


prime the filter housing before you screw it back in (doesn't have to be so full it spills everywhere, just fill it as much as you are comfortable)


do not over tighten the filter housing. the nylon is super strong but somehow people crack it. I tighten mine by hand with a solid ass grip as hard as I freaking can. i only weigh 160 5'11" so trust me I'm not that strong. it has never leaked a drop.

Castrol edge 5+ qt is only like $28 at walmart. OEM filters can be ordered in bulk online for about $8 or so if you buy half a dozen. Not bad for about $40 an oil change that is dirt cheap and very very good oil. mobil 1 european formula is great too.

if you want to get into some $70+ oil change solutions I can send ya some options, but honestly its all about what you want to pay on this one. i pay it because i choose to. do i honestly think my motor is better off than one running castrol edge or mobil 1 0w40? nope!


----------



## thedriver33 (May 13, 2011)

I laugh at this every time someone ask me about.

while VW is paying for your oil changes you get them every 10k......

but once your on your own its every 5k with a 40k service needed on the first one you pay for.....you be surprised how many people trade their cars in cuz they dont want to pay to service and mantian the car.


----------



## odalisay (Oct 28, 2011)

tchilds said:


> synthetic or otherwise.
> 
> the best synthetic oil to run for 10k intervals is mobil one high mileage. its an old school formulation that is tried and proven. Nothing else touches it, not even mobil's new original formulas.
> 
> ...


tchilds good info. Which liqui moly oil are you using? Want to try it my next oil change.


----------



## 06_JETTA_MASTER (Aug 13, 2010)

I do my oil changes with this every 5k miles which is about every 6 months since its my wife's DD

http://www.dbcperformance.com/QL_DLX_OCK_2025_p/ql.dlx.ock.2025.htm


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

yup, 5K miles with full synthetic oil for all Audi's and VW's....Castrol Syntec 5w-40.


----------

